# GET BIT CUSTOM ROD BUILDING SUPPLY - 16% OFF New Years Sale



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

We cannot thank you enough for the support you showed us in 2015, nothing is more important to us than you and we mean that. In addition to other great plans for 2016 we have made a big investment to update our inventory control software to make sure we have what you need when you need it and cannot wait for it to be in full effect in the next month or so. 

We couldn't ask for better customers or a better industry to be a part of, we love our rod building family and would greatly appreciate any and all feedback to help us *Increase our Service to You in 2016*. Please email your thoughts to [email protected]

Please enjoy *16% OFF* to *Celebrate and Stock Up for an Awesome 2016 Rod Building Season.* COUPON CODE: 2016 ***Sale ends 1/3/2016* **CLICK HERE FOR FULL DETAILS* [myemail.constantcontact.com] 
*
Now is a Great Time to 'Build a Better Rod'.*

*From our Family to Your's, Happy New Year!!!!!*


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

was ready to place an order ,but i do not want to open an account, create another password and get bombarded with e-mails. why can't I just buy the guide set I chose and be done till next time?


----------



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you for your message. when you checkout on our website the only reason an account is created is to have order history available for you in the future. We never give anyone your information and you always have the option to unsubscribe to our newsletter. Please feel free to call with any questions. We are happy to help.


----------

